# i am who what can i do??



## bioiso

i am who what can i do.
ben ne yapabiliyorsam oyum. bu cümleyi karşılıyor mu?


----------



## Asr

"I am what I can do"... maybe? Hangi bağlamda bu cümleyi kullanacağını belirtirsen belki başka alternatifler daha vardır.


----------



## dr.izbul

Gramatically, "I am what I can do." (= the sum total of the things that I can do.)(as Asr commented.)

Sensewise, well, it sounds like a line from a poem by either some aspiring protest philosopher-poet or a jilted lover.


----------



## bioiso

teşekkür ederim. şu anlamda sormuştum hani yaptıkların kim olduğunu gösterir denir ya.


----------



## dr.izbul

bioiso said:


> hani yaptıkların kim olduğunu gösterir denir ya.


 
Ayinesi (aynası) iştir kişinin, lâfa bakılmaz. 

English Equivalents (=eşdeğerleri):

Actions speak louder than words. (Çevirisi: Eylemler sözlerden daha yüksek sesle konuşur.)

Deeds are fruits, words are but leaves. (Çevirisi: Eylemler [ağacın] meyveleridir; sözcükler ise ancak sadece yaprakları...)

Buradaki "are but leaves" yapısını, "are nothing but leaves" şeklinde yorumlayınız. Yani, "yapraklardan başka birşey değillerdir," şeklinde... "Deed" sözcüğü, "do" fiilinden türeyen ad biçimidir; dolayısıyla "eylem, yapılan şey" anlamı taşıyor.


----------



## Volcano

bioiso said:


> teşekkür ederim. şu anlamda sormuştum hani yaptıkların kim olduğunu gösterir denir ya.



*I am all I can do

All I can do is me*


----------

